# Who strarted lowriding?



## cutlassowner (Sep 25, 2008)

Does any one know? Do people have different opinions about this? :dunno:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

I had an uncle that lowered his bomb with concrete blocks in the 50's and it was done before he did it............ I heard it started in East LA


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*brothers stated lowrideing;;;see it on liveing da low life in march*


----------



## cutlassowner (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 20 2009, 12:19 PM~12760887
> *brothers  stated lowrideing;;;see it on liveing da low life in march
> *


*
Brothers? as in black people?*


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

pilgrims


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

here is a better question.

how many people think that a lowrider has to have switches??


alot of people feel that lowridin is with juice and before that they where just cars with ganny sacks in the back.

this is not my feeling -- but just putting it up there.

cause we got into switches all around the same time. together!!! 

and the midwest had custom cars like in hot rod mag forever ago.

get dipn dvd look it up on the net 

also my opinion.

we all started this at the same time there were blacks -hispanic--and white doing this.

but you have to give it to our hispanic brothers for embrasing this culture.

we will be here forever trying to prove who dropped the first car or who had switches first 

i just know that the car that i saw that made me want a lowrider was owned by a hispanic guy and it could have been owned by a klansman and i still would have wanted one. i was hooked and didnt stop to think who started it.


----------



## cutlassowner (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok who was the first to put hydraulics?


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

a white dude put them in a radical custom vette in the day. at first he only had power packs (for autobody) and had to pump them by hand. the car was called "x-sonic"


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutlassowner_@Jan 20 2009, 04:02 PM~12761270
> *Ok who was the first to put hydraulics?
> *



That I know of he was hispanic ... I believe and it was a vette with a bubble roof. And a porta power in between the seats to get over speed bumps


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

i heard some race cars had them first. something to do with cornering.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> a white dude put them in a radical custom vette in the day. at first he only had power packs (for autobody) and had to pump them by hand. the car was called "x-sonic"
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## remione1 (Dec 10, 2004)

1955 saw the introduction of the DS, the first full usage of Citroën's now legendary hydropneumatic self-levelling suspension system that was tested on the rear suspension of the last of the Tractions. The DS was the first European production car with disc brakes.

The DS featured power steering, power brakes and power suspension, and—from 1968—directional headlights. A single high-pressure system was used to activate pistons in the gearbox cover to shift the gears in the transmission and to operate the clutch on the Citromatic, Citroën's semi-automatic transmission.

This high-pressure hydraulic system would form the basis of many Citroën cars, including the SM, GS, CX, BX, XM, and Xantia. These vehicles shared the distinguishing feature of rising to operating ride height when the engine was turned on, like a "mechanical camel" (per Car & Driver magazine). A lever located just ahead of the driver's door allowed the driver to adjust the height of the car. On right-hand drive models, this lever was located behind the driver's right foot. The height-adjustability of the suspension allowed for clearing obstacles, fording shallow (slow-moving) streams, and changing tires. This type of suspension was uniquely able to absorb road irregularities without disturbing the occupants.

During Citroën's venture with Maserati, the Citroën high-pressure hydraulic system was used on several Maserati models, for power clutch operation (Bora), power pedal adjustment (Bora), pop-up headlights (Bora, Merak), brakes (Bora, Merak, Khamsin), steering (Khamsin), and the entire Quattroporte II prototype, which was a four-door Citroën SM under the skin.


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutlassowner_@Jan 20 2009, 02:02 PM~12761270
> *Ok who was the first to put hydraulics?
> *



im wonder who really thinks that someone saw ron agguires car xsonic and then said 

i want hydraulics.

that was a rod car.

the question is who in the streets started the trend.

who were some of the first in magazines.

as for black we are left out of everything and then years later the truth comes out.

look at choppers and motorcyles.

here is some cool history

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIv5K0frb9o


----------



## cutlassowner (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 20 2009, 09:05 PM~12766173
> *im wonder who really thinks that someone saw ron agguires car xsonic and then said
> 
> i want hydraulics.
> ...


So you trying to say black people started the trend?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutlassowner_@Jan 20 2009, 10:19 PM~12766385
> *So you trying to say black people started the trend?
> *


 no they didnt,they even said it on sunday driver


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Jan 20 2009, 10:55 PM~12766876
> *no they didnt,they even said it on sunday driver
> *


no im just sayin that when we do things we do get pushed out sometimes.

i dont care who did as for lowridin

im in forever.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

lowriding was at it's strongest point in east l.a back in the day i think the mexicans really put lowriding on the map but blacks had a big part in it also todd wells and gary may to name a few


----------



## ferns213 (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jan 20 2009, 02:06 PM~12761318
> *a white dude put them in a radical custom vette in the day.  at first he only had power packs (for autobody) and had to pump them by hand.  the car was called "x-sonic"
> *


IF I CAN REMEMBER THE DUDE WAS HALF MEX/WHITE....


----------



## EL WICKED (Jun 24, 2008)

EAST LOS ANGELES HAS THE MOST HISTORY ON LOWRIDING. BUT TO WHO STARTED IT IS HARD TO PIN POINT CUS EVERY ONE WAS DUMPING THERE CARS WITH BRICKS UNTILL SOME VATO WHO WORKED IN THE MILITARY AS AN AIR CRAFT TECHNICIAN CHANGED THE GAME AND PUT AIR CRAFT HYDRAULICS ON HIS CAR. FUCKEN GOOGLE THAT SHIT!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

It goes back to who had the first rides to sit low to the ground. Before Hydraulics. Way way before hydraulics Chicanos in the southwest was riding low, wearing Pachuco clothing and standing out with their own unique style. Cholas had big hair and make-up, cops would harass for the that styyle of dress. The shit has evolved and now it's something everyone can enjoy, but the roots won't change.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 20 2009, 11:18 PM~12761922
> *WELL HE WASNT A WHITE DUDE--LOL
> I believe his name was Ray or somethin like that.It was in a 57 corvette-- well atleast thats how the story in LOWRIDER MAGAZINE goes from years bac.. :biggrin:
> *



His name is Ron Aguire from San Bernardino or Rialto CA, he put hydraulics on his custom Corvette 'X-sonic'


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jan 20 2009, 01:06 PM~12761318
> *a white dude put them in a radical custom vette in the day.  at first he only had power packs (for autobody) and had to pump them by hand.  the car was called "x-sonic"
> *


CHECK THIS THREAD.
http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101467


----------



## rolando (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 20 2009, 11:58 PM~12766916
> *no im just sayin that when we do things we do get pushed out sometimes.
> 
> i dont care who did as for lowridin
> ...


what do you expect?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

First person documented to have put custom hydraulics in a car is Ron Aguirre. I've had this friendly debate before but he has Spanish as in Spain roots, which in my eyes is a lot different than being from Central or South America. 

Back then lowriders and kustoms were more alike since both focused on bodymods, lowering, and crazy flake jobs. I think at some point in the 70s lowriding began to be better defined, at least as far as modern cars. Bombs were the first lows, but lowered OGs just weren't catching the same attention.

I wonder who was the first to hit the switch and catch some air? Somebody must have seen that, went back to his garage and figured out how to get an extra inch...and then another inch...and the rest is history

It's one of those things that I really wish was more documented, but the popular magazines of the time, for whatever reason (read between the lines, race), didn't really focus on the trend. We have to count on the stories and photos that are out there. 

I always post this link, lots of vintage photos and scans of anything lowrider

http://public.fotki.com/BigPoppa/kriss_stu...uff/lrm_covers/


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 21 2009, 11:17 AM~12770498
> *It goes back to who had the first rides to sit low to the ground.  Before Hydraulics.  Way way before hydraulics Chicanos in the southwest was riding low, wearing Pachuco clothing and standing out with their own unique style.  Cholas had big hair and make-up, cops would harass for the that styyle of dress.  The shit has evolved and now it's something everyone can enjoy, but the roots won't change.
> *


  i agree.... with you...


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

I did, who gives a goddamn fuck!


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 21 2009, 10:17 AM~12770498
> *It goes back to who had the first rides to sit low to the ground.  Before Hydraulics.  Way way before hydraulics Chicanos in the southwest was riding low, wearing Pachuco clothing and standing out with their own unique style.  Cholas had big hair and make-up, cops would harass for the that styyle of dress.  The shit has evolved and now it's something everyone can enjoy, but the roots won't change.
> *


The style of dress your talking about are zoot suits they were started and worn by the original gangsters in the 1920s and 1930s the real O G WERE WHITE iTALIANS AL Capone Pretty Boy floyd , Baby Face Nelson, Bugsy Malone, Bonnie RAy Parker and Clyde to name a few. The first Lowerd cars that i know of were made by a group of returnd world war two vets that did metal fab work on air planes, they started a group called the boozfighters 1940s and started chop tops and bodydrops with big cruiser skirts so low it looked like they were scrapin the ground .they also choped motor cycles there is a documentry on them you cant change history.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

Zoot Suit Culture 

*Initially an African American youth fashion*, closely connected to jazz culture, *the zoot suit was co-opted by a generation of Mexican American kids, who made it their own.*The oversized suit was both an outrageous style and a statement of defiance. Zoot suiters asserted themselves, at a time when fabric was being rationed for the war effort, and in the face of widespread discrimination.

Zoot suits were reserved for special occasions -- a dance or a birthday party. The amount of material and tailoring required made them luxury items. Many kids wore a toned-down version of the "draped" pants or styled their hair in the signature "ducktail." 

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/zoot/eng_sfeature/pop_zoot.html


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider_@Jan 21 2009, 09:01 PM~12777178
> *The style of dress your talking about are zoot suits they were started and worn by the original gangsters in the 1920s and 1930s the real O G  WERE WHITE iTALIANS  AL Capone Pretty Boy floyd , Baby Face Nelson, Bugsy Malone, Bonnie RAy Parker and Clyde to name a few. The first Lowerd cars that i know of were made by a group of returnd world war two vets that did metal fab work on air planes, they started a group called the boozfighters  1940s and started chop tops and bodydrops with big cruiser skirts so low it looked like they were scrapin the ground .they also choped motor cycles there is a documentry on them you cant change history.
> *


THOSE GANGSTERS NEVER WORE THE ZOOTSUITS,THEY WORE THE THREE PEICE SUIT WITH THE VEST.


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider_@Jan 21 2009, 09:01 PM~12777178
> *The style of dress your talking about are zoot suits they were started and worn by the original gangsters in the 1920s and 1930s the real O G  WERE WHITE iTALIANS  AL Capone Pretty Boy floyd , Baby Face Nelson, Bugsy Malone, Bonnie RAy Parker and Clyde to name a few. The first Lowerd cars that i know of were made by a group of returnd world war two vets that did metal fab work on air planes, they started a group called the boozfighters  1940s and started chop tops and bodydrops with big cruiser skirts so low it looked like they were scrapin the ground .they also choped motor cycles there is a documentry on them you cant change history.
> *



:uh: :roflmao: now Al Capone was the first lowrider


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

*It started in 1864! *:0 









:dunno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 22 2009, 06:47 AM~12780277
> *THOSE GANGSTERS NEVER WORE THE ZOOTSUITS,THEY WORE THE THREE PEICE SUIT WITH THE VEST.
> *


three piece suits with gangster fadoras long watch chains baggy pants and spats to the shins


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Jan 22 2009, 08:52 AM~12780808
> *It started in 1864!  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

lowriding could have started when they drove chariots..... we might not never know


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Most annoying repost in history


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Uhhhh....Dr Dre did.......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Everyone knows lowriding started in the 40's. Chicano's, whites and blacks were doing it. From lower hot rods to lowered bombs. It was the Zoot Suiters who put it out there though as Lowriding. The word "Lowrider" was label giving to us. Chicano's embraise it and went with it! We finally had something we could call our own! We separated ourselves from the lowered hot rods and added deep dish chrome rims wrap around a skinny whitewall tire. From deep dish mags, Cragers. Tru Spokes to 13inch StarWires and Zeniths and Daytons. Mini's & Euro tried to take our name but we fought it and got our own catagorie at all the car shows... remember? Lowriding has envoled but only the body style's have changed. Will be throwing 13's on what they throw at us forever. Lowriding is for everyone. Lowriding is a lifestyle...a way of life...a culture. And WE'RE HERE TO STAY!!










http://lowriderstylecarclub.com/


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Style CC_@Jan 23 2009, 08:01 AM~12791293
> *Everyone knows lowriding started in the 40's. Chicano's, whites and blacks were doing it. From lower hot rods to lowered bombs. It was the Zoot Suiters who put it out there though as Lowriding. The word "Lowrider" was label giving to us. Chicano's embraise it and went with it! We finally had something we could call our own! We separated ourselves from the lowered hot rods and added deep dish chrome rims wrap around a skinny whitewall tire. From deep dish mags, Cragers. Tru Spokes to 13inch StarWires and Zeniths and Daytons. Mini's & Euro tried to take our name but we fought it and got our own catagorie at all the car shows... remember? Lowriding has envoled but only the body style's have changed. Will be throwing 13's on what they throw at us forever. Lowriding is for everyone. Lowriding is a lifestyle...a way of life...a culture. And WE'RE HERE TO STAY!!
> 
> 
> ...



 The way my dad used to say it was some years of rides the hot rodders liked they made good rods. Lowriders liked the long low cars, 64's 63's 58's. HOt rodders liked the 55, 56, 57..They would raise the backs up and lower the fronts. We had to do the opposite. Instead of stripping the cars of all the chrome and mouldings, Lowriders added chrome and dressed it up. There is no denying where it started, but it takes Brothers, Chicanos, Whites, Asians, And everyone else to keep it legitimate. If it was still Only Chicanos and Brothers Doin it, we wouldnt be as accepted in the world as we are now. We were always outcasts for the style we had, now we are on the TV in commercials, we can be anywhere we want to be now.


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 20 2009, 02:51 PM~12761175
> *
> but you have to give it to our hispanic brothers for embrasing this culture.
> 
> *


BUT BLACK BROTHERS MADE IT GANGSTA :biggrin:


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

Ok! you really want to know who was the first Lowrider  Here you go


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 20 2009, 12:19 PM~12760887
> *brothers  stated lowrideing;;;see it on liveing da low life in march
> *


*
:thumbsdown:*


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

:machinegun:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 20 2009, 12:37 PM~12761054
> *pilgrims
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

It was a evolution. 
I don t think anyone can really take credit for it solely.


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

im a white guy who was rised up the early 60'S in L.A. AND REMEMBERED the hispanics that were low riding.and i thought that was cool. i don't remember any blacks low riding intill the late 70's and they used to hang out with the hispanics. im not siding with anyone. but all the white guys i hung out with knew the hispanic were low riders with hydros. back in the day. pictures are worth a 1000 words. and that all u see in low rider mag.in the 70's


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 29 2009, 03:53 PM~12851311
> *It was a evolution.
> I don t think anyone can really take credit for it solely.
> *


no it was done by the hispanic's back in the day are you from california?? if your not you dont know anything


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keep it real_@Jan 29 2009, 06:00 PM~12851986
> *im a white guy who was rised up the early 60'S in L.A. AND REMEMBERED the hispanics that were low riding.and i thought that was cool. i don't remember any blacks low riding intill the late 70's and they used to hang out with the hispanics.      im not siding with anyone. but all the white guys i hung out with  knew the hispanic were low riders with hydros. back in the day. pictures are worth a 1000 words. and that all u see in low rider mag.in the 70's
> *


right there, you disqualified from commenting. thanks for playing.


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

WHY DOES THE TRUTH HURT YOU GUYS? GROW UP. IF YOU HAVE PROVE THEN BRING IT OUT. ALL YOU HAVE IS TALK THE HISPANICS HAVE PROVE.


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 20 2009, 12:19 PM~12760887
> *brothers  stated lowrideing;;;see it on liveing da low life in march
> *


*
NO PROOF DONT SAY NOTHING OK*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keep it real_@Jan 29 2009, 09:23 PM~12853911
> *WHY DOES THE TRUTH HURT YOU GUYS? GROW UP. IF YOU HAVE PROVE THEN BRING IT OUT. ALL YOU HAVE IS TALK THE HISPANICS HAVE PROVE.
> *


actually, everybody knows lowriding started with alonzo first fired up that training day monte carlo. so stfu already.


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 08:37 PM~12854068
> *actually, everybody knows lowriding started with alonzo first fired up that training day monte carlo.  so stfu already.
> *


GET A LIFE SHOW ME THE PROOF YOU BASTARD... hispanics HAVE ALOT OF PROOF SO SHOW ME YOU DUMB EDIOT


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keep it real_@Jan 29 2009, 09:46 PM~12854177
> *GET A LIFE SHOW ME THE PROOF YOU BASTARD... hispanics HAVE ALOT OF PROOF SO SHOW ME YOU DUMB EDIOT
> *


hispanics, mexicans, latinos.. i dont care..fk em all. :biggrin:


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Jan 29 2009, 08:49 PM~12854230
> *hispanics, mexicans, latinos.. i dont care..fk em all.  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR WRONG BUDDY DONT GET ON THE MEXICANS BAD SIDE SEE YOU KNOW YOU DONT GOT PROOF YOU DUMBASS


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

Hosted on Fotki all you see are hispanics


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

Hosted on Fotki


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

theres the proof of a mexicans ride april of 1969


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

a mexican guys 64 year 1971 Hosted on Fotki


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

and another Hosted on Fotki


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

i could go on and on buddy


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

the same 64 Hosted on Fotki


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.fotki.com


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

no proof alot of my mexican buddys have proof you dont so dont open your mouth if you dont got proof


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice pics


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 30 2009, 09:53 AM~12857952
> *Nice pics
> *


thanks buddy boy


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

This question is an oxy-morron.. What came first the chicken or the egg?
My brother and me actually had this discussion earleir this month while on a road trip. My brother is 61yrs old.. He got his lic when he was 15, 1963... He hung out on Whittier Blvd in ELA and all the other hot spots back in those days. There was no term lowrider back then, they were called cruisers / greasers. He said he never heard the term lowrider until late 60's / early 70's.. Lowered cars have been around since the 40-50's.. I don't believe you can get a straight answer for this question. Whites, blacks - Mexicans were all into lowered cars, so who started, who knows who cares... It is what what it is... Just my 2 cents..


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

There is no way to really know who was the frist EVER
I have heard everything from farmers put them on the back of there trucks so they could tow there trailers to mob guys doing it so the car wouldn't be low in the ass cuz of guns... 
So the Q? should be who did it frist for riding low and as far as everyone nose the hispanic population was the frist and the ones to take to it the most at frist..


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)

I haven't been around long in this game and everyone has a different opinion about how things got started. Some people say no juice-not a low low no wires-not a low low. Guys ran supremes before wires correct? My homie has air ride but it's still adjustable suspension right? You can still ride real low. Long before the crazy hoppers guys would juice a car so they could lay it out or ride low but could raise it as needed. I don't know if this is a race battle between mexicans or blacks. This is just my opinion take it for what it is. The first time I pulled outside my father in laws house with my lac on spokes he came outside and gave me mad respect. He showed me all kinds of pics from in the 40's of him and his homies cars and told me lots of story's about putting sand bags in the trunk so the car would sit lower. He said they would always go out at night and steal wheel covers from car dealerships and polish the mup to make their rides unique. Yes I have pics but I am at work right now. I have posted some of the pics I got from him I will try to post some when I get home but the garage is more important if you know what I mean


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 30 2009, 11:08 AM~12858460
> *This question is an oxy-morron.. What came first the chicken or the egg?
> My brother and me actually had this discussion earleir this month while on a road trip. My brother is 61yrs old.. He got his lic when he was 15, 1963... He hung out on Whittier Blvd in ELA and all the other hot spots back in those days. There was no term lowrider back then, they were called cruisers / greasers. He said he never heard the term lowrider until late 60's / early 70's.. Lowered cars have been around since the 40-50's.. I don't believe you can get a straight answer for this question. Whites, blacks - Mexicans were all into lowered cars, so who started, who knows who cares... It is what what it is... Just my 2 cents..
> *


yeah back then they never called them lowriders yeah they would call them cruisers but greasers were differnt than lowrides i use to own a hot rod back in those days a 57 bel air hot rod out but let me tell you something buddy mexican dudes started throwing sand bags in there trunks and us hot roders use to sit high in the back.. buddy i use to ride around l.a. back in those days my opion mexican american guys started this


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL WICKED_@Jan 21 2009, 10:07 AM~12770421
> *EAST LOS ANGELES HAS THE MOST HISTORY ON LOWRIDING. BUT TO WHO STARTED IT IS HARD TO PIN POINT CUS EVERY ONE WAS DUMPING THERE CARS WITH BRICKS UNTILL SOME VATO WHO WORKED IN THE MILITARY AS AN AIR CRAFT TECHNICIAN CHANGED THE GAME AND PUT AIR CRAFT HYDRAULICS ON HIS CAR. FUCKEN GOOGLE THAT SHIT!
> *


hey buddy i know about this i know im a whit guy but i use to cruise back in the 60's with my bel air and ill let you know something youngster your race started this whole lowridinjg thing. i remember the dukes c.c. being around and they are still around they are the oldest car club out ther next to the imperials cause in 1962 dukes came out and the imperials came out in 1964 el wicked dont worry i know my shit ok buddy


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

and my grandpapi told me about the zuit suiters they would cruise back in the day like in the 40's and 50's


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

I found these... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrO5SLLxQXk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0AnscCgKN0 

Part#2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg0uagZHFak&feature=related

Part#3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw_9_YHnICU&feature=related

and theirs lots of Parts! :biggrin: so watch them


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 21 2009, 11:12 AM~12770970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i heard this guy Ron Aguire and i remember seeing this car in the hot rod magizine back in the days first guy to put hydraulics in his corvette


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

cause us white boys would ride differnt than the mexicans they would ride low it was something differnt greasers would ride low but not low like the mexican's it's the truth


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Keep it real, while you were looking for brown faces in my fotki album, you overlooked these, first magazine documentation I've found for lowriding as we know it today, Car Craft 1970...all black, from Watts

People can go on and on about who did what and when, but it's just not clear enough to pinpoint. Lowriding borrowed from hotrods and kustoms, and vice versa, and it's still happening. It's less about knowing specifics and more about knowing the roots.

I think a lot of people feel that a race needs to be able to "claim" lowriding as it's own, like rap music, like clothing styles, but so many people have contributed to it at so many levels, it doesn't make sense to make a fuss about it.


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Snoop Dogg did!!!!!!!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 30 2009, 11:08 AM~12858460
> *This question is an oxy-morron.. What came first the chicken or the egg?
> My brother and me actually had this discussion earleir this month while on a road trip. My brother is 61yrs old.. He got his lic when he was 15, 1963... He hung out on Whittier Blvd in ELA and all the other hot spots back in those days. There was no term lowrider back then, they were called cruisers / greasers. He said he never heard the term lowrider until late 60's / early 70's.. Lowered cars have been around since the 40-50's.. I don't believe you can get a straight answer for this question. Whites, blacks - Mexicans were all into lowered cars, so who started, who knows who cares... It is what what it is... Just my 2 cents..
> *




:thumbsup: 

My older brothers had similiar stories and I remember their friends, who were Chicano,White, Black, Cuban, etc...were LOWRIDING. Every culture has contributed something. 

Who cares who started it...lets ride!


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 30 2009, 11:08 AM~12858460
> *This question is an oxy-morron.. What came first the chicken or the egg?
> My brother and me actually had this discussion earleir this month while on a road trip. My brother is 61yrs old.. He got his lic when he was 15, 1963... He hung out on Whittier Blvd in ELA and all the other hot spots back in those days. There was no term lowrider back then, they were called cruisers / greasers. He said he never heard the term lowrider until late 60's / early 70's.. Lowered cars have been around since the 40-50's.. I don't believe you can get a straight answer for this question. Whites, blacks - Mexicans were all into lowered cars, so who started, who knows who cares... It is what what it is... Just my 2 cents..
> *


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

oh and keep it real is the same dude as Pauls 1967, why you always trying to start racial shit, you can't keep your own race straight, first you say you're a Raza kid in one topic, now you pull a michael jackson and you're a white dude down from way back.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 30 2009, 09:38 PM~12864130
> *oh and keep it real is the same dude as Pauls 1967, why you always trying to start racial shit, you can't keep your own race straight, first you say you're a Raza kid in one topic, now you pull a michael jackson and you're a white dude down from way back.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *busted*


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

humans


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keep it real_@Jan 30 2009, 12:19 PM~12859060
> *cause us white boys would ride differnt than the mexicans they would ride low it was something differnt greasers would ride low but not low like the mexican's it's the truth
> *


u sound like a dumbed down tony parker :uh: somebody needs to slap your ol' bitchass !!!!!


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 30 2009, 07:30 PM~12859145
> *Keep it real, while you were looking for brown faces in my fotki album, you overlooked these, first magazine documentation I've found for lowriding as we know it today, Car Craft 1970...all black, from Watts
> 
> People can go on and on about who did what and when, but it's just not clear enough to pinpoint.  Lowriding borrowed from hotrods and kustoms, and vice versa, and it's still happening.  It's less about knowing specifics and more about knowing the roots.
> ...







Nice Article :biggrin: Who cares who started this shit lets just keep it Going :thumbsup:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Jan 30 2009, 11:36 AM~12858707
> *I haven't been around long in this game and everyone has a different opinion about how things got started.  Some people say no juice-not a low low no wires-not a low low.  Guys ran supremes before wires correct?  My homie has air ride but it's still adjustable suspension right?  You can still ride real low.  Long before the crazy hoppers guys would juice a car so they could lay it out or ride low but could raise it as needed.  I don't know if this is a race battle between mexicans or blacks. This is just my opinion take it for what it is.  The first time I pulled outside my father in laws house with my lac on spokes he came outside and gave me mad respect.  He showed me all kinds of pics from in the 40's of him and his homies cars and told me lots of story's about putting sand bags in the trunk so the car would sit lower.  He said they would always go out at night and steal wheel covers from car dealerships and polish the mup to make their rides unique.  Yes I have pics but I am at work right now.  I have posted some of the pics I got from him I will try to post some when I get home but the garage is more important if you know what I mean
> *


man bagged,coilscut,or heated coils,bricks,etc its all lowriding, an old school rider from way back in the day would set that shit straight about real lowriding,not this no juice not a lowrider shit.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LifeAfterDeath 2, Skim, *gold rush*

sup Conrad the Bad!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 30 2009, 10:51 PM~12864233
> *u sound like a dumbed down tony parker :uh: somebody needs to slap your ol' bitchass !!!!!
> *


this is the same chump who came in the black lowriders topic spouting off about how mexicans started this, blah blah blah


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keep it real_@Jan 29 2009, 10:19 PM~12854627
> *no proof alot of my mexican buddys have proof you dont so dont open your mouth if you dont got proof
> *


i cant wait for you to get too offtopic

:cheesy:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

JESUS cause thats what he put me here to do!!!  My second guess would be Lil John!!! :biggrin:


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 30 2009, 10:38 PM~12864130
> *oh and keep it real is the same dude as Pauls 1967, why you always trying to start racial shit, you can't keep your own race straight, first you say you're a Raza kid in one topic, now you pull a michael jackson and you're a white dude down from way back.
> *


whos pauls 1967???


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 31 2009, 12:44 AM~12865049
> *this is the same chump who came in the black lowriders topic spouting off about how mexicans started this, blah blah blah
> *


big poppa who is that pauls 1967 i dont know who the hell that is


----------



## keep it real (Jan 29, 2009)

listen people im not paul or who ever you think i am my name is todd that lives in denver now


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by keep it real_@Jan 31 2009, 11:52 AM~12867199
> *whos pauls 1967???
> *


we IP checked you man, plus it's so obvious, you guys type the exact same way and have the exact same type of opinions, get your facts straight


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 30 2009, 01:08 PM~12858460
> *This question is an oxy-morron..
> *



An oxymoron is a figure of speech that combines two normally contradictory terms. Some examples of deliberate oxymorons include:

* Deafening silence
* Forward retreat
* Accidentally on Purpose
* Little Big Man


How in the hell is this question an oxymoron????


----------



## JMONEY (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Jan 21 2009, 12:10 AM~12768525
> *lowriding was at it's strongest point in east l.a back in the day i think the mexicans really put lowriding on the map but blacks had a big part in it also todd wells and gary may to name a few
> *


i herd blacks didnt get in it to ealy 70s late 60s.and we kinda took over doin the 80s cause we had the drug game on lock.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 31 2009, 06:59 PM~12869364
> *An oxymoron is a figure of speech that combines two normally contradictory terms.  Some examples of deliberate oxymorons include:
> 
> * Deafening silence
> ...


If you have to ask then it can't be explained... Who started lowriding com'on what a question... Why even ask it...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jan 30 2009, 07:02 PM~12861583
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> My older brothers had similiar stories and I remember their friends, who were Chicano,White, Black, Cuban, etc...were LOWRIDING. Every culture has contributed something.
> ...


That's right homie, who cares, were all in this together now so it shouldn't matter..
A topic like this will only divide us not unite us..


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 31 2009, 05:59 PM~12869364
> *An oxymoron is a figure of speech that combines two normally contradictory terms.  Some examples of deliberate oxymorons include:
> 
> * Deafening silence
> ...


you forgot "military intelligence" :biggrin: 

who gives a shit who started it? but we better be careful, or we will end it for ourselves! if you had seen all the trash left at the majestics show on NYD...i'd be suprised if we were invited back.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 31 2009, 08:04 PM~12870669
> *you forgot "military intelligence" :biggrin:
> 
> who gives a shit who started it? but we better be careful, or we will end it for ourselves! if you had seen all the trash left at the majestics show on NYD...i'd be suprised if we were invited back.
> *


dont trip you ll be invited back,,it was all cleaned up


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 31 2009, 05:51 PM~12869329
> *we IP checked you man, plus it's so obvious, you guys type the exact same way and have the exact same type of opinions, get your facts straight
> *


HEY DUDE DONT TRY TO SAY THAT KEEP IT REAL GUY IS ME FUCK THAT JUST BECAUSE WE TYPE THE SAME WAY DOESNT MEAN THATS ME YOUR FUCKING TRIPING FOR REAL DOGG


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jan 31 2009, 09:53 PM~12871541
> *HEY DUDE DONT TRY TO SAY THAT KEEP IT REAL GUY IS ME FUCK THAT JUST BECAUSE WE TYPE THE SAME WAY DOESNT MEAN THATS ME YOUR FUCKING TRIPING FOR REAL DOGG
> *


you guys are sharing the same computer holmes


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 31 2009, 11:12 PM~12871735
> *you guys are sharing the same computer holmes
> *


i put it down big rich i dont know the vato why would they say its me im not affraid ill tell it like it is


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keep it real_@Jan 29 2009, 09:07 PM~12854458
> *a mexican guys 64 year 1971 Hosted on Fotki
> *


SORRY HOMIE BUT THIS PICTURE COULD NOT HAVE BENN TAKEN IN 1971 WHO EVER WROTE 1971 NEXT TO THAT PICTURE ON FONKI MADE A MASTAKE,THE RIMS ON THAT CAR DINT COME OUT TILL 1978-79 IN 71 THEY HAD CRAGERS OR ROCKETS OR THE BABY MOONS,1977 THEY CAME OUT WITH THE TRU SPOKES,THEN THE TRU CLASSIC -TRU RAYS,THE 70'S WERE MY TIMES HOMIE


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keep it real_@Jan 29 2009, 09:08 PM~12854473
> *and another Hosted on Fotki
> *


THIS TOO 1977 TO 1979 MAYBE


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 31 2009, 11:39 PM~12871926
> *SORRY HOMIE BUT THIS PICTURE COULD NOT HAVE BENN TAKEN IN 1971 WHO EVER WROTE 1971 NEXT TO THAT PICTURE ON FONKI MADE A MASTAKE,THE RIMS ON THAT CAR DINT COME OUT TILL 1978-79 IN 71 THEY HAD CRAGERS OR ROCKETS OR THE BABY MOONS,1977 THEY CAME OUT WITH THE TRU SPOKES,THEN THE TRU CLASSIC -TRU RAYS,THE 70'S WERE MY TIMES HOMIE
> *


yeah thats true cause my pops told me aout those rims


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMONEY_@Jan 31 2009, 07:41 PM~12869600
> *i herd blacks didnt get in it to ealy 70s late 60s.and we kinda took over doin the 80s cause we had the drug game on lock.
> *


huh? :scrutinize:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 31 2009, 12:46 AM~12864200
> *humans
> *


martians??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967+Feb 1 2009, 12:24 AM~12871831-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mod busted your ass lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keep it real_@Jan 29 2009, 09:46 PM~12854177
> *GET A LIFE SHOW ME THE PROOF YOU BASTARD... hispanics HAVE ALOT OF PROOF SO SHOW ME YOU DUMB EDIOT
> *


gotta love when somebody calls someone a name and they cant even spell the word correctly.


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 1 2009, 07:25 AM~12872187
> *gotta love when somebody calls someone a name and they cant even spell the word correctly.
> *





:yes:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 31 2009, 09:16 PM~12869805
> *If you have to ask then it can't be explained... Who started lowriding com'on what a question... Why even ask it...
> *


I have to agree it's a question that can't be answered, but it's in no way an oxymoron lol.


----------



## ESxLOWRIDER818 (Jan 10, 2009)

THE CARNALES PUT LOWRIDERS ON THE MAP ESE


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

I don't know but I'm on to something here, I'll let you guys know :cheesy: 
http://www.break.com/usercontent/2006/12/T...ion-201705.html



























:roflmao:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

Pride, artistry, culture, and unity are just a few words that describe the lowrider lifestyle and movement. This book chronicles the entire lowrider movement focusing on the cars, the culture, and the people who have created one of the hottest growing multicutural movements in the automotive industry. What is Lowriding? A lowrider vehicle has a low stance, a flashy paint job, and many adornments to the interior. It's also very common to have a mural, often a memorial or tribute to a family member, painted on the top of the trunk. Throughout many Mexican-American neighborhoods, from East Los Angeles to El Paso, cruisers have been dropping their vehicles to a sidewalk-scraping stance since the late 1930s when zoot suits were high fashion. In the past few years, lowriding has spread all over the world, including a lowriding craze across Japan.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Feb 2 2009, 03:45 PM~12884298
> *Pride, artistry, culture, and unity are just a few words that describe the lowrider lifestyle and movement. This book chronicles the entire lowrider movement focusing on the cars, the culture, and the people who have created one of the hottest growing multicutural movements in the automotive industry. What is Lowriding? A lowrider vehicle has a low stance, a flashy paint job, and many adornments to the interior. It's also very common to have a mural, often a memorial or tribute to a family member, painted on the top of the trunk. Throughout many Mexican-American neighborhoods, from East Los Angeles to El Paso, cruisers have been dropping their vehicles to a sidewalk-scraping stance since the late 1930s when zoot suits were high fashion. In the past few years, lowriding has spread all over the world, including a lowriding craze across Japan.
> *


 :uh: And your point is?


----------



## juiced_64 (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jan 31 2009, 11:39 PM~12871926
> *SORRY HOMIE BUT THIS PICTURE COULD NOT HAVE BENN TAKEN IN 1971 WHO EVER WROTE 1971 NEXT TO THAT PICTURE ON FONKI MADE A MASTAKE,THE RIMS ON THAT CAR DINT COME OUT TILL 1978-79 IN 71 THEY HAD CRAGERS OR ROCKETS OR THE BABY MOONS,1977 THEY CAME OUT WITH THE TRU SPOKES,THEN THE TRU CLASSIC -TRU RAYS,THE 70'S WERE MY TIMES HOMIE
> *


Also the 1980s green ford van in the back ground


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

I did, problem solved :cheesy:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

from being into lowriders since i was 13 years old, i always read that ron aguirre was the first to put switches on a car, but if you looked at his car it wasn't a lowrider. Storys of the zoot suiters rollin in bombs, etc.....im to young to answer who the first was. I would say the best answer would be "a lowrider" plain and simple without the matter of race....just my 2 cents


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

More than likely it was a chicano, but like I said earlier in this thread it was a evolution, so I dont think one person can take full credit.
Bottom line, who gives a shit. Just do your thing and enjoy yourself.  

Just my 2 cents


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

a human started lowriding...that parts for sure .I saw lowriders in the early 60's in torrance ,ca... whiteboys and chicanos rolling together :biggrin: who knows I saw a article in lowrider mag that said bill hines was the first to make a car go up and down.but we all know that history writes what it wants.just enjoy the ride :biggrin: when i smoke :420: I don't care who grew it I just enjoy


----------



## juiced_64 (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Feb 5 2009, 04:05 PM~12917302
> *More than likely it was a chicano, but like I said earlier in this thread it was a evolution, so I dont think one person can take full credit.
> Bottom line, who gives a shit. Just do your thing and enjoy yourself.
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keep it real_@Jan 29 2009, 09:19 PM~12854627
> *-
> no proof alot of my mexican buddys have proof you dont so dont open your mouth if you dont got proof
> *


go to jalopy journal.com look for clips of the coachman show from 1955-1957 before hydrolics before impalas before they were evan called low riders [they were called custom cars] and you will see a lot of lowerd cars and trucks with body mods custom paint and interiors there is evan a 54 buick lowered with original british manufactured daytons. thats right daytons are origanaly a british wheal company that was around back then look at the clips theres some proof were lowrider roots come from a bunch of lowered cars in 1957 evan some with original daytons just a bunch of white kids these clips are also posted here on lil as well under lowrider genaral old car show clips I was suprised.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 30 2009, 02:30 PM~12859145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! Terry Cook is a legend!

He started and runs the show Lead East in New Jersey, which is a hot rod/kustom/lead sled show that welcomes lowriders. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Best show ever. :biggrin:


More info:

Who is Terry Cook?

If that name sounds familiar, born in 1942, Terry was a member of the Squires of Chatham. NJ hot rod club before he got his driver's license. He was the flag starter at Island Dragway in Great Meadows, NJ when it opened in 1961. He wrote a column for DRAG NEWS under the pseudonym BROOMFOOT in the early 60's, moved to LA in 1964 and worked as a full time staff writer for DRAG WORLD for several years. In 1966 he went to work as a writer at CAR CRAFT Magazine, later becoming the editor during the golden years of that publication. He then moved across the hall at Petersen Publishing to become the editor of HOT ROD for 1972-73.

In 1974 Cook moved back to NJ because his wife hated earthquakes. Terry started VANS & TRUCKS with publisher/owner Phil Engledrum and edited that magazine for several years until the van craze crashed. He did free lance writing and 1976 worked for a year in Manhattan as a staff writer (The Turtle Wrangler) for CAR and DRIVER under the infamous David E. Davis, Jr. Cook started EASTERN ROD NEWS which failed financially after publishing 18 issues.

*In 1983 Cook started an event called LEAD EAST, "World's Biggest 50's Party." In 2007 it celebrates its 25th Anniversary. Held at the Parsippany, NJ Hilton every Labor Day weekend (end of Aug.-start of Sept.). It has attracted participants with old cars from 22 states because it offers 33 bands, drive-in movies every night and much more. LEAD EAST is the largest old car event in the NJ/NY metro area and the best oldies (50's) weekend on the planet. http://leadeast.net*

*In one final effort to own his own car magazine, Cook also started the ill-fated SCRAPE Magazine for Lowriders and Euros with partner Adrian Lopez, publishing six issues before it crashed and burned. Better to have tried and lost than to have never tried at all.*

After focusing his energy on building the SCRAPE Zephyr, in 1999 Terry had molds made off the car he designed and started DECO RIDES, a division of his Appleton Productions Inc. He sold the car for a record $275,000 in 2000 at Pebble Beach and subsequently sold about 50 fiberglass Zephyr bodies and then, in conjunction with Speedster Motorcars in FL, close to 50 complete Zephyr "turnkeys". His DECO RIDES Division of Appleton Proeductions Inc. is presently selling fiberglass Zephyr bodies and Boattail Speedster bodies and turnkeys. His cars are all over the USA as well as in Moscow, New Zealand, Australia and Slovania.

Up until the end of the last century Terry was a devotee of hot rods. In the past decade he has "evolved" away from street rods toward the sensuous streamlined coachbuilt French cars of the mid and late 1930's. Today Cook is "living his dream", re-designing and having DECO RIDES fiberglass and DELAHAYE USA aluminum bodied classics built by a variety of vendors. The creation of DELAHAYE USA in April of 2007 has taken him to the next level fulfilling his fantasy of building aluminum bodied cars, including a Shah of Persia Type 57 SC Bugatti and a Figoni & Falaschi Type 165 Delahaye. By taking the time to periodically investigate this website you can keep up on the numerous projects that are rattling around in Terry's head. You can keep up with his "24 volt life in a 12 volt world." Like Captain Kirk, he is going where no man has gone before in the car enthusiast world, except Cook's rides look a lot zippier than the ENTERPRISE.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

PS - I hate this topic.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Good info. Ask him who started lowriding :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 23 2009, 11:39 AM~13085887
> *NICE!!!  Terry Cook is a legend!
> 
> He started and runs the show Lead East in New Jersey, which is a hot rod/kustom/lead sled show that welcomes lowriders. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  Best show ever. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

salt flat racers started lowriding


----------



## duron (Oct 21, 2004)

DEEEEEEEZZZZZ NUUUUUUTTTTZZZZ


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by duron_@Feb 23 2009, 08:09 PM~13089950
> *DEEEEEEEZZZZZ NUUUUUUTTTTZZZZ
> *


HA GOT'EM


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

I started lowriding,case closed!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)




----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 23 2009, 05:52 PM~13088438
> *Good info.  Ask him who started lowriding  :biggrin:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keep it real_@Jan 29 2009, 09:07 PM~12854458
> *a mexican guys 64 year 1971 Hosted on Fotki
> *


that a1980 somthig ford van in the background ?


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry to burts anybodys bubble but this prooves who started Lowriding 

it all started with the rear of the car being dropped 

http://whitehouser.com/img/newspaper/illeg...ol.newsclip.jpg

:biggrin:


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Who cares, it here, and here to stay.


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

hitler did


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

G's did. End of Topic.


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

THIS VATO STARTED IT LMAO


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider_@Feb 25 2009, 06:07 AM~13106064
> *that a1980  somthig ford van in the background ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BUSTEEEED!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE_@May 11 2009, 04:50 AM~13847719
> *
> 
> 
> ...


classic


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

CAVEMEN INVENTED THE WHEEL AND DRAGGED THEIR WOMEN BY THEIR HAIR
(THAT SPARKED AN IDEA!)




























THEN JESUS DRAGGED THE CROSS WEARING WARACHES AND A LONG GOATEE HUNCHED LOW, THRU THE STRIP WHILE EVERYBODY POINTED AT HIM AND HATED ON HIM. AND HIS MOM WAS THE VIRGIN MARY (THE IDEA EVOLVED)


























EVENTUALLY.. ...MEXICANS LOWERED THE FIRST CAR IN AN ATTEMPT TO CRUISE THE RIDE AND PICK THE LETTUCE AT THE SAME TIME!




























LASTLY, SOME CHOLO PUT HYDRAULICS ON HIS LOWRIDER BECAUSE HE NEVER FIGURED OUT THAT THE REARVIEW MIRROR WAS ADJUSTABLE!







































AND THAT RIGHT THERE IS THE EVOLUTION OF "LOWRIDING"


CASE CLOSED !...ALL QUESTIONS HAVE BEEN ANSWERED! NEXT TOPIC? :biggrin: 














:roflmao: :420: :rofl: IM JUST MESSING WITH YALL!...DONT TRIP IM MEXICAN TOO!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESE CALI_@May 17 2009, 02:57 AM~13910489
> *CAVEMEN INVENTED THE WHEEL AND DRAGGED THEIR WOMEN BY THEIR HAIR
> (THAT SPARKED AN IDEA!)
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@May 17 2009, 03:06 AM~13910499
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESE CALI_@May 28 2009, 06:43 AM~14023367
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keep it real_@Jan 29 2009, 09:07 PM~12854458
> *a mexican guys 64 year 1971 Hosted on Fotki
> *





*SAME ESE  YEARS ERALIER :0 *


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

hit up peter for any question you have


----------

